# Behr Deck Over



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone used this product on concrete?
I know grinding is preferred for concrete, but this job isnt budgeted for that. Stripped, etched, and now searching for that longest-lasting coating.
I can already hear the criticism rolling in... behr... etching... painting floors... etc. Not the most ideal situation for durability.
Customer wants non-slip, low sheen, custom color, and a million dollars


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think it will last like a proper concrete coating will. Once it starts failing would be the nightmare, so be sure you won't want to get that call.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I was just checking this product out. Its very similar to the Olympic Rescue, and the Super Deck 'Deck and Dock. Both claim to be suitable for rough concrete that only gets foot traffic. 

The Rustolem restore is also similar, but it goes on thicker.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this for a garage? Or some other concrete surface?


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Mod Paint Works -- 

I haven't used that Behr product specifically but I have had back luck in the past with Behr concrete floor coatings. Had a homeowner insist that we use Behr concrete epoxy to do their garage floor once and it peeled up in certain areas within a few days. Behr ended up giving us enough product to re-do the floor but I wouldn't definitely steer clear of it.

I've had the best luck with Sherwin-Williams products. They're the main player here in Michigan.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Mod Paint Works said:


> Has anyone used this product on concrete?
> I know grinding is preferred for concrete, but this job isnt budgeted for that. Stripped, etched, and now searching for that longest-lasting coating.
> I can already hear the criticism rolling in... behr... etching... painting floors... etc. Not the most ideal situation for durability.
> Customer wants non-slip, low sheen, custom color, and a million dollars


I wouldn't do it, but if you're set on it....

If it's rough concrete you might be okay. 

If it's smooth...Cash the check and block their number.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have seen this stuff fail on concrete, smooth or rough it doesn't bond well. If for a garage floor it will fail with in a couple of days, walking surface depending on foot traffic.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Bad idea....I did one deck with "restore" ive never had anything fail soo miserably. ...ever....


----------

